

Justice Markandey Katju claimed, "90% of Indians are 'idiots'." - Brajeshwar
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/90-of-Indians-are-idiots-Markandey-Katju-says/articleshow/17536647.cms

======
axyjo
Having experienced both the Indian (CBSE) education system and the Western
(IB) education system, I can say that the CBSE system definitely lacks in
encouraging children to think critically.

~~~
abhishiv
IB isn't a typical example of western educational system, so you are wrong
there. For example I would never say that the Italian Maturità or German
Abitur is better than the Indian one.

I have done both british A levels and CBSE 12, and I can say that both have
their own positives. But encouraging critical thought isn't one of them for
either.

------
sidcool
It's essentially true for the entire human race.

